# new knitter



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello!

Just finished my first piece of work. Knitted a scarf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Flowerheadpat! Welcome to the Fold. Congratulations on your finished project, do you have a picture so we can see?

Again welcome!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

yay! Hi Flowerheadpat! Great to see you here. There is lots and lots to read, have fun. This is the best group ever for answering questions.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome! Yes, expect to get sucked in very quickly! When WIHH was getting her new wheel last year and learning to spin, I was only a lurker in this forum, spending more time in CF and the Gardening areas. I thought - oh, knitting is hard and I already crochet and sew and I will never spin and I am too busy for more hobbies and, and, and!!! Now I knit every second I get (when the kids forget I exist!  ) and my DH is so thrilled with my progress and happiness levels that he bought me a spinning wheel for my birthday because I said I would like to have one "someday"! This is a really great place where everyone will be thrilled to enable...ummm, help you however they can! 



Jessie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Uh oh. Another one succumbs.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

And I must confess - I had my hand in enabling Pat! :goodjob:
You know how those mystery boxes are.......:baby04:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Welcome, flowerheadpat, and it was your first thread! Wow, I don't even remember back that far. But we love new people---you will be surprised at how many people around you are knitters---just carry your knitting with you and see. It's fun!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

flowerheadpat said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just finished my first piece of work. Knitted a scarf.


Yeah for you! It only gets better. :happy0035:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> are you two gals planning on attending that DFW Fiber Festival in April?
> 
> http://dfwfiberfest.org/
> 
> - if I were in town, we would SO be going! I LOVE Grapevine and this should be a GREAT event. :thumb:


I had not thought that far ahead. But that would be an awesome thing to do!!!!
Heyyyy Paaattttt!!!!!!


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

HEYYYYY KATHYYYYYYY! OH yeah, bring it on!

This is great! I just figured out were to find all these messages that Kathy said I had... lol! Didn't even realize I started a thread. Thank you all so much for your warm welcome. WIHH - I love your sign~~~ "skill set". Menagerie momma - congrats on your spinning wheel - I bet that is so much fun. Marchwind - I have two pictures I would like to post when I can. One is of my "enabler's" gift and one of my scarf. Bear with me as I figure this site out... another first for me!


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Enabler box provided by mamajohnson. :nanner:










My scarf! First knitting project completed!!! :banana02:

I really hope this works! 

Pat


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooops! Your photos didn't work. If you can't get them to post you an email them to me and I'll post them for you. Send me a PM and I'll send you my email addie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You can also upload the pics to photobucket.com and link them from there. 
I discovered today that I have something like 90 photos in my knitting album. lol!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I knitted my wife a scarf and started a mitten and learned to crochet! Congrats on the scarf!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Tad! Welcome to the Fold!!! We need more men around here


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Posting these for flowerheadpat.
The first scarf








almost finished-









The second scarf!


















This is the box her enabler (aka...mamajohnson..) sent her to get things rolling!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Love the color. With enablers like MamaJ who needs.... oh never mind


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet, MamaJ!

Great scarves, FHP! Welcome to the Fold.

You too, Tad, Welcome!


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? It was kinda hard but it hid the mistakes well. Kathy posted those for me. When I figure out the photobucket thingy I will post a pic of the finished product (ended up about 8 ft long lol... just kept knitting) and one of my latest ongoing one.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great job on the scarves. Oh MamaJ..... you enabler you.....


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

:hair







http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x455/flowerheadpat/2011-03-08_21-24-37_222.jpg

DID I DO IT???? If this worked, the top one is my finished first project and the bottom one is my current one.:hair


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea! :banana02:Ok, here goes the second one 1.http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x455/flowerheadpat/2011-03-08_21-24-37_222.jpg
It is bigger now but I just want to get this photobucket thingy down!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good work, your stitches look nice and even, good tension.


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Marchwind! I had that one to about a foot and a half when I decided I didn't like the roughness of the yarn. I was making it for a 7 year old boy so I went to Michaels and SCORE! I found some really soft camo yarn for about $3.50. I knitted all night (at work) so I could send it to him the next morning and I didn't think to take a picture.:grumble: I heard later that he was sitting outside with it in his lab rubbing it saying it's so soft and Miss Pat made it for me all by herself. 

I am picking up on some of the knitting terms as I read thru the threads like the one on the mitts. Wow... that is some beautiful work!


----------



## flowerheadpat (Feb 19, 2011)

My first "purchased" goodies! Less than $20...:happy: As you can see, I am taking another step ~~~ ta da~~~! Double pointed needles! :hrm:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ahhh yes the all important reading glasses  Enjoy your purchases!


----------

